# What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live head-to-head?



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

I mean I don think it will make a huge dent, at least not for a long time, if ever. AEW is new, hot, fresh. NXT, as good as it can be, is old news in comparison.

So unless they load up NXT, I see AEW easily pulling ahead in terms or ratings or buzz at least initially.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Hmmm probably nothing. I know what i'll be watching and it won't be a show with Heath Slater and Breezango.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



zrc said:


> Hmmm probably nothing. I know what i'll be watching and it won't be a show with Heath Slater and Breezango.


So the one with Tye Dillinger?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So the one with Tye Dillinger?


Yes. The one that's actually using Shawn Spears to his fullest.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

WWEis trying to kill the indies. Any indie fan should wholly reject them. NXT is basically WWE's in-house outlet to lure in and appease the indie fan. Or it was. Supporting WWE in any way is supporting their Monopolistic goals. 

And besides that - AEW will be a two hour time commitment once a week. WWE extending NXT to two hours, making it live and touring with it will get Vince involved as will sending down "top stars" - which means it will be two more hours of main roster storylines that fans will have to keep up with in order to get the full viewing picture. 

NXT largely existing in it's own stand alone experience was a large part of it's appeal. One hour was another. Now every wrestler will have to be on every show and/or more likely Fox will want SDL names on FS1 to boost ratings. So with the hard brand split, NXT will become the secondary show of SDL. 

But Vince is putting Evolve on the WWE Network now - that is the new "Hey, we're indies too" show.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

As long as Vince just let's Triple H do his thing and diesnt get involved, I think NXT will be the better show with better talent. Unfortunately I fear that this new live show and 2 hour format is going to get Vince to want to get involved and it could possibly ruin the only good thing WWE has had going for it the last 5 years.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

I like NXT's programming but there's always an underlying threat of knowing the eventual fate of your favourites, which makes it depressing to watch.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It's going to make things interesting to say the least.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

This will mean nothing to AEW in the long run other than giving them a sense as to how to go head to head with Raw and Smackdown in the future. It will have a far larger effect on WWE though, because they’re putting one of their top WWE Network draws on free tv. And they’re going to have main roster stars appear on NXT, which, while making it must see tv in a sense over the other two shows, definitely will influence the developmental aspect of NXT and possibly affect the viewership of Raw and Smackdown in a negative way.

Basically, AEW can keep focusing on itself for now without much worry.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Shawn Spears looks totally different that chair shot to codys head was a good 10 lol he's bringing something new with Tully Blanchard as his advisor , looking forward to there match .

Anyone see moxley promo I'm gonna break fucking your jaws learn your Styles and I'm gonna fuck you up cause I ain't playing that had me on the edge of my couch like fucking yes. I only started watching when he joined so I had to watch it from the beginning, nice to see the lucha bros getting over big time.

CERO MIEDO! Im getting it as a tattoo I'm checking out different artist drawings as I type.

Peace.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



Verbatim17 said:


> This will mean nothing to AEW in the long run other than giving them a sense as to how to go head to head with Raw and Smackdown in the future. It will have a far larger effect on WWE though, because they’re putting one of their top WWE Network draws on free tv. And they’re going to have main roster stars appear on NXT, which, while making it must see tv in a sense over the other two shows, definitely will influence the developmental aspect of NXT and possibly affect the viewership of Raw and Smackdown in a negative way.
> 
> Basically, AEW can keep focusing on itself for now without much worry.


WWE wants to buy Fite IMO on order to make legit indie wrestling the network draw for the NXT fan, which was always a make believe indie by design in a way. Evolve already sold out and is basically a WWE feeder org now. I suspect any indies who would want to use the WWE network to stream their shows would have to sign agreements where wwe had first dibs on any rostered talent should AEW be showing interest. Matt Riddle was getting interest from Japan and then all of a sudden WWE was ready for an offer - gee, I wonder how they got wind of Japan interest.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



Carter84 said:


> Shawn Spears looks totally different that chair shot to codys head was a good 10 lol he's bringing something new with Tully Blanchard as his advisor , looking forward to there match .
> 
> Anyone see moxley promo I'm gonna break fucking your jaws learn your Styles and I'm gonna fuck you up cause I ain't playing that had me on the edge of my couch like fucking yes. I only started watching when he joined so I had to watch it from the beginning, nice to see the lucha bros getting over big time.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you spell it right when you get it tatted


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWEis trying to kill the indies. Any indie fan should wholly reject them. NXT is basically WWE's in-house outlet to lure in and appease the indie fan. Or it was. Supporting WWE in any way is supporting their Monopolistic goals.
> 
> And besides that - AEW will be a two hour time commitment once a week. WWE extending NXT to two hours, making it live and touring with it will get Vince involved as will sending down "top stars" - which means it will be two more hours of main roster storylines that fans will have to keep up with in order to get the full viewing picture.
> 
> ...


You can't be Indy when you work for the beast thats killing you. What a pity that EVOLVE doesn't realize that.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



Raye said:


> Just make sure you spell it right when you get it tatted



I'm dyslexic dude lol


Cheers though :laugh:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wont matter. AEW will still benefit from whatever it would have. The fresh factor itself at the moment will draw in the curious fan on TNT.

Being live will damage subscribers plus, it will not be the same good NXT, ...it will be a diluted product and its appeal to get new viewers by adding guys like Titus O Neil, Nakamura, Asuka will seem desperate and will slowly rub grease off. You start adding more WWE main roster guys and you again lose more NXT hardcore fans. 

Most NXT hardcores like AEW and theyll see AEW first. This is a loss for NXT, the machine that is run by the gutless and bloodless WWE remember?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Not a huge impact. Right now NXT roster just isn't deep enough to compete with AEW. Yes people like Cole, Johnny, Riddle, Dream some of the woman and tag teams. But it's not gonna be able to compete with Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Rhodes, Page, MJF, Pac, Spears etc. Maybe at one point a few years ago NXT roster was deep enough to compete. But after Vince continues to gut it and does very little with guys he calls up. That said Vince probably knows it's not deep enough to compete. So I wonder if more talent not being used with be sent down to make it more competitive?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It'll mean nothing considering NXT's quality has gone downhill the last 3+ years, not to mention hardly anyone watches it on the Network now as is in addition to the fact that they're going to be on a network with an average high of 500K vs a network in TNT with an average high of several Million viewers depending on the show. The reach of FS1 is way too low for NXT to be considered a threat and the previously mentioned quality speaks volumes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay I want to revise something NXT is going to be live that will be interesting but that's going to be a nail in the coffin for NXT trust me when I say this. 

These guys don't understand that first of all TNT is in more homes but Secondly AEW is the true legit real independent wrestling company versus NXT which is basically catering to WWE and we know where that usually takes its talents.

Also most NXT fans anyways are AEW fans or will soon be, so they're going to have to decide to pick one, and you know where they're going.

Hate to sat this, but stupid move Vince...say bye to lots of WWE Network subscribers. Even to some fans who will switch to AEW. 

AEW doesn't have to worry about most of its loyal fans going to NXT trust me.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

The thing with the Monday night wars, is most wrestling fans were watching BOTH shows.

Its just a matter of which shows people will watch more of live.

People who like both will find ways to watch both, people found a away to watch bot nitro and Raw in 1997, they will find ways to watch AEW and nXt.

Honestly, this is good for AEW, this will help motivate them to make a show that people don't want to see what is happening on nXt, and vice versa... its good stuff


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> Not a huge impact. Right now NXT roster just isn't deep enough to compete with AEW. Yes people like Cole, Johnny, Riddle, Dream some of the woman and tag teams. But it's not gonna be able to compete with Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Rhodes, Page, MJF, Pac, Spears etc. Maybe at one point a few years ago NXT roster was deep enough to compete. But after Vince continues to gut it and does very little with guys he calls up. That said Vince probably knows it's not deep enough to compete. So I wonder if more talent not being used with be sent down to make it more competitive?


He will throw in Jinder, Asuka, Nakamura, Titus guys who aren't used but have main card appeal


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Is NXT really going two hours? I think that's a massive mistake. It's one hour format is perfect for the roster it has.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

NXT is not competition for AEW. Everyone knows NXT is just the farm team for WWE, they aren't capable of greatness. Great matches, sure. But when the promotion is set up with the purpose of dropping its best talent, it can't possibly be a serious competitor.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



Geeee said:


> I like NXT's programming but there's always an underlying threat of knowing the eventual fate of your favourites, which makes it depressing to watch.


Worst part about NXT in my opinion. It totally kills my excitement for jew talent knowing how they probably wont amount to nothing and will probably spend time chasing R Truth for the 24/7 title looking like complete chumps 

The image of Velveteen Dream doing that makes me sick


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

One is looking to be considered a major North American organisation. 

The other is a developmental show. 

It means nothing for AEW.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

NXT is garbage.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

This will hurt the "NXT Brand" much more than hurt AEW.

2 hr live show, with Vince getting more involved inevitably will not be good for NXT, and when (I guess if) when it loses to AEW in the ratings that will be a very bad look for the WWE as well. Plus I am sure there are some WWE Network subs out there that are just due to NXT being on the Network that could go away too.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

First off, I have a hard time seeing how 2 hours live NXT will even work. And I'm a big fan. But they just don't have the horses to do it imo. It's been very stale lately, and not half as hot as it used to be. I went from absolutely NEEDING to go to takeover Toronto when it was announced last year to meh....

On that same note, my buddy was telling scalpers got fked and now NXT takeover toronto tickets can be bought as low as 14$ on the secondary market. That should tell you it's NOT what it used to be. 

Plus, even with Fox money, I doubt they'll be getting anywhere near as SDL$, and NXT operates at a loss right now.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Given that literally no one on the planet watches NXT, it means absolutely nothing for AEW.

I heard Meltzer talking about the fact that the price for secondary market tickets for the next NXT Takeover is $7. That tells you all you need to know about how many people care about that product. Meanwhile, AEW is wrecking Ticketmaster's site with its massive demand and is drawing 100K+ PPV buys.

lol @ NXT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

AEW has a lot more question marks around it in terms of how the show will be, what will they do, and how is everything going to go. I'm not thrilled that it is two hours, but AEW has my attention at the moment and I want to see what they do. 

NXT...I don't know. Going two hours kind of kills what made it appealing, doesn't it? It was a simple 1970s-80s style basic TV show with simple matches and building blocks to the much bigger shows down the road. 

Also with NXT, and people tend to forget this, but it is a developmental show. A good chunk of these talents are not ready for primetime and are still finding themselves, so you'll have a bunch of talents that are either blank slates or woefully unprepared to be on live TV being put on live TV before they are ready. Baptism by fire I guess, but NXT works much better as a taped show for this reason. Guys make mistakes and they can be fixed in editing, and the young guys can learn and grow from those mistakes without having them exposed. 

Putting it on TV, making it live, and extending it to two hours means that the simpler approach is going to be forsaken and they are going to have to try and go balls to the walls to fill the two hours and excite people. It'll just become Raw and Smackdown, which is not what I want for the gold and black brand.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tilon said:


> NXT is not competition for AEW. Everyone knows NXT is just the farm team for WWE, they aren't capable of greatness. Great matches, sure. But when the promotion is set up with the purpose of dropping its best talent, it can't possibly be a serious competitor.


NXT is really screwed they don't have the resources to compete against all elite wrestling at all I mean anything from the attendance to the production to the intensity environment I kind of feel bad for NXT because they were doing great and should have stayed there and there is an old saying if it's not broken don't fix it and Vince apparently doesn't oblige to that



TripleG said:


> AEW has a lot more question marks around it in terms of how the show will be, what will they do, and how is everything going to go. I'm not thrilled that it is two hours, but AEW has my attention at the moment and I want to see what they do.
> 
> NXT...I don't know. Going two hours kind of kills what made it appealing, doesn't it? It was a simple 1970s-80s style basic TV show with simple matches and building blocks to the much bigger shows down the road.
> 
> ...


Agreed. All of This.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

IT means, I am canceling my WWE Network subscription since its free but since I have to chose, so long my friend NXT it was good knowing you but I am definitely not watching your product over something new, fresher and unique where the investment will have a bigger payoff than what has happened with most of your talents going to the main roster


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

IF it does happen then it wont hurt AEW at all. If anything, it may keep AEW motivated to consistently have a really good product once the "honeymoon phase" of being on weekly TV is over.

NXT becoming a live 2 hour show on FS1 would hurt NXT more than anything. It's still a developmental show, even though they have a lot of polished talent on the episodes every week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How large do NXT crowds get? I'll probably post this on the NXT thread


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

If not is still going to be running shows at Full Sail it will look really bush league compared to AEW running actual arenas and having pyro.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

AverageJoe9 said:


> If not is still going to be running shows at Full Sail it will look really bush league compared to AEW running actual arenas and having pyro.


Yeah its on FS1 which is kind of minor league ish and then there won't be a major demand of audience to their shows. Will look bush league


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> The thing with the Monday night wars, is most wrestling fans were watching BOTH shows.
> 
> Its just a matter of which shows people will watch more of live.
> 
> ...


One on the cable app and one on the TV.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

A big part of the appeal of NXT is because it's the rebel brand, people are going to side with the ACTUAL rebel brand. 

Anyway, I think NXT is worthless, who gives a shit because ultimately, the goal is to get on the main roster and the majority of them are booked like GEEKS.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE wants to buy Fite IMO on order to make legit indie wrestling the network draw for the NXT fan, which was always a make believe indie by design in a way. Evolve already sold out and is basically a WWE feeder org now. I suspect any indies who would want to use the WWE network to stream their shows would have to sign agreements where wwe had first dibs on any rostered talent should AEW be showing interest. Matt Riddle was getting interest from Japan and then all of a sudden WWE was ready for an offer - gee, I wonder how they got wind of Japan interest.


Doesn’t matter. Was going to sign up for B/R Live to watch ALL OUT anyways, and buying out FITE means I just go back to NJPWWorld to watch Wrestle Kingdom. And the indies can always join ImpactPlus if they still want exposure since they’re indy friendly.

Yes, WWE is trying to kill the indies. That seems to be their mentality. But the indies will always be around in some sense. And new streaming services will always pop up. WWE is playing a losing game here. 

WWE is the one that’s in trouble, not AEW and the indies.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is sadly a no win for NXT. They should not have bothered breaking up tradition. 

:mj


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Not a great deal I would say, there may be some crossover in terms of fans of both shows but all the momentum is with AEW so as long as their product is consistently entertaining that's a lot more than you can say for NXT recently. Plus I'd be surprised if they weren't backing themselves against what is essentially a third brand.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Nothing. TNT is a bigger network with a much larger pull. This is going to hurt NXT far more than AEW


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Win win for wrestling fans. Thats all that matters


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Nothing.


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



sim8 said:


> Win win for wrestling fans. Thats all that matters


Let's see...

Raw - 3 Hours
SD - 2 Hours
NXT - 2 hours
AEW - 2 hours
ROH - 1 hour
Impact - 2 hours
MLW - 1 Hours 

Random PPV on weekend 3 Hours

That's 16 hours in a week! This is insane. Less is more at this point!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



Pablo Escobar said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Raw - 3 Hours
> SD - 2 Hours
> ...


And WWE PPVs run longer than 3 hours. And then you have weekly shows like NXT: UK, 205 Live, and probably a couple more WWE programs that I'm forgetting. 

No human being can possibly be expected to keep up with all of this. 

I generally skip Raw and SD anyway, and if this two hour deal ruins NXT, I'll probably stop watching that too. 

I haven't watched ROH in months and I hear the show has gotten really bad. Impact I check out sporadically at best. 

So right now, at least AEW is introducing itself at a time when I'm kind of down on a lot of things.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Pablo Escobar said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> > Win win for wrestling fans. Thats all that matters
> ...


More choice for me to see what suits my tastes. No way i will watch all that wrestling in a week but If AEW and NXT are forced to compte over the same audience then creatively means a better show for both which makes it better for the fan.

Competition is good. Choice is good. It really is as simple as that.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It gives people more options, we live in a time where people watch multiple shows, in the attitude era I had a neighbour that was obsessed with WCW and because I was a WWF fan he hated me, you don't have people that ONLY watch one show these days.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

WWE is shook.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Puts more pressure on AEW. If putting NXT head to head with AEW is enough to keep their show under a 1 million viewers then it's a win for WWE. WWE doesnt care if NXT draws fewer viewers. They just want to divide the audience. Its be pretty embarrassing if NXT beat AEW in the ratings. Dont think itll happen though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It depends how much they load up NXT. I haven't given a shit about NXT as a TV show since the days of Kevin Owens as champ. So...four years? The Takeovers are largely excellent, but they're going to need to do something with TV to make it interesting. 

If they, for example, got AJ Styles vs. Shawn Michaels to headline a show opposite AEW, I'm sorry, but I'm not choosing to watch Kenny Omega & The Bucks or Cody vs. Sammy Guevara over that.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

If they want to beat AEW, just send Daniel Bryan down to NXT as the babyface hometown champ like Flair/Lawler and he'll beat them single handedly.

Then they can do AJ Styles vs Gargano/Cole/Dream too.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

I love NXT but will watch AEW live against them. NXT is part of wwe and therefore part of the problem. They want to mortally wound AEW before they can truly get off the ground. I'm choosing the Rebels rather than the empire. :yoda


----------



## Chuck D (Aug 11, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

The average sell out time for an AEW event is like an hour. LOL WWE is not going to tour with NXT. For one, the company has been losing money, and for 2. McMahon has to much money and resources tied up in that floating Titanic he calls the XFL. In fact, I firmly expect after the XFL totally tanks and AEW starts to compete more directly with the WWE. You will see WWE up for sale. Thing is that AEW's success, has brought more attention and success to all the Indy promotions, as well as Mexican and Japanese promotions. Not to mention those promotions have a healthy working relationship with each other, while WWE and McMahon have the opposite. Guess when you spend decades buying up competition as well as talent to try and run other promotions under. He did this, so he didn't need to actually hire decent writers to create a diverse product and he could shamelessly plug himself and his ego like the narcissist he is. Well, what goes around, comes around. McMahon is a right wing control freak that gets off owning people and trying to ruin their lives, if they don't let him tell them how to walk, talk, think and act.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



AEWMoxley said:


> Given that literally no one on the planet watches NXT














Verbatim17 said:


> This will mean nothing to AEW in the long run other than giving them a sense as to how to go head to head with Raw and Smackdown in the future. It will have a far larger effect on WWE though, because *they’re putting one of their top WWE Network draws on free tv*





Vic said:


> It'll mean nothing considering NXT's quality has gone downhill the last 3+ years, not to mention *hardly anyone watches it on the Network now*...





A-C-P said:


> Plus I am sure there are some WWE Network subs out there that are just due to NXT being on the Network that could go away too.


Do we have solid numbers on NXT viewership? I was under the impression that NXT was one of the most-viewed Network programs, but that might not be accurate.



TD Stinger said:


> AEW is new, hot, fresh. NXT, as good as it can be, is old news in comparison.


That's true of NXT for the die-hard fans and Network subscribers, but it's my belief that the vast majority of wrestling fans have never watched NXT, even if they vaguely know it exists. It's "new" to them.



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Is NXT really going two hours? I think that's a massive mistake. It's one hour format is perfect for the roster it has.


Agreed 100%. One hour keeps the show tight and brisk and allows them to rotate talent and keep everyone fresh. Johnny Gargano matches feel special because he hardly ever appears on TV.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It means nothing. I feel like this is going to do nothing but hurt NXT honestly.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It means nothing, if you were a casual fan tell me what promotion looks more big league?

NXT -










AEW -









Not to mention AEW is on a better channel, and has bigger draws than anyone on the nxt rostet


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

For me I have no problem at all

I do not watch NXT


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Obviously: Wednesday Night Wars. The pre-eliminary feud before a second Monday Night Wars.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

I think it's a good thing tbh, keeps AEW on their toes. Last thing they want is to be shown up by WWE's "developmental" brand.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It doesn't matter what WWE does, people are sick of Vince and want an alternative. There's nothing they can do about that.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Nothing because NXT is boring


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Vince will not let a WWE show be on TV without his input. He will interject himself into NXT creative and, unfortunately, kill it from the inside.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It doesn't matter to me, I'll be watching AEW no matter what WWE does. I thought they weren't worried about AEW?


----------



## Ohoh (Jan 24, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



P Thriller said:


> As long as Vince just let's Triple H do his thing and diesnt get involved, I think NXT will be the better show with better talent. Unfortunately I fear that this new live show and 2 hour format is going to get Vince to want to get involved and it could possibly ruin the only good thing WWE has had going for it the last 5 years.


lmao

HHH do his thing?


He sucks. You really believe the hype that HHH is responsible for NXT? Keep reading those dirt sheets brotha


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It means that instead of feuding with the biggest company in the world and putting them out of business, like many fans said would happen, they will be going to war with a development show with barely any stars. This isn't a hit at AEW either, just at their fans overhyping everything they've done so far. This is the current level they are at, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that because they will get bigger if they can make some good signings. What they have now simply isn't good enough to feud with the monster that is WWE.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

2 HOURS!?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

It will harm wwe network subscriptions, some fans were paying for the network for nxt, now it's being televised so why would those fans keep the network?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

NXT suck ass so no worries


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Let's be honest here Tony Khan has no reason to be afraid of Triple H's traveling midget circus on fs1 than WWE was afraid of tna


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*

Lets be realistic here, WWE wont be able to kill AEW other than downright buying it off Sahdid Khans Hands, WWE is a sinking ship and every Wrestling Promoter on the planet knows this, its gonna be a massive race between a lot of these companies but espically NJPW and AEW to buy out contracts,titles, other rights to their brand once the Vince Product falls.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



PresidentGasman said:


> Lets be realistic here, WWE wont be able to kill AEW other than downright buying it off Sahdid Khans Hands, WWE is a sinking ship and every Wrestling Promoter on the planet knows this, its gonna be a massive race between a lot of these companies but espically NJPW and AEW to buy out contracts,titles, other rights to their brand once the Vince Product falls.




I agree with you but all it means is wwe will re brand in a few years. They always have its evolution of changing and its been absolute shit since 2006 and worst and worst each year.But now that they are forced to i imagine they will heavily rebrand a lot. Get rid of all the stupid toy looking belts that look the same. Let paul and Eric make prope decisions and control of the brands. Which means they will probably invest a bunch of money into making both shows be different from one other again unlike them both feeling the same and all these shows having the same boring stage sets that make them feel the same. 


But ya AEW is going to do big things and im excited


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Apparently NXT are moving to USA network on Wednesdays at 8pm-10pm. This may prove to be more problematic for AEW than if NXT were to move to FS1.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Todays BTE is going to be interesting.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Claro De Luna said:


> Apparently NXT are moving to USA network on Wednesdays at 8pm-10pm. This may prove to be more problematic for AEW than if NXT were to move to FS1.


I’m sure it’s gonna make more of a dent in AEW’s numbers than FS1 would have. Just how much of a dent remains to be seen. The first week will be very telling. 

But there’s no competition here, so I don’t know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE is just activating it's fan base to be in front of their television between 8-10pm on Wednesdays now - and at a commercial break or lull they could flip over to AEW. AEW fans are most likely people who have decided to reject WWE over the years and thus are not going to be interested in flipping back and forth. NXT is going to become part of the 7 hour time commitment ask once it gets on television and Vince takes an interest in it. Storylines from Raw and SDL will be woven into NXT meaning you need to watch all three to get the complete storyline picture the WWE is offering up weekly. 

Also NXT will come with adverts now - something I believe the WWE Network didn't have during the show. 

Will NXT be taped or air live? Will it leave Full Sail to air it's television weekly? If not it will look pretty bad as a glorified studio show against AEW airing in 6000-10,000 seat arenas. 

And if they take NXT out on the road for television - what size arena can they sell out? Takeovers are not regular television afterall, and NXT house shows some times get less than a few hundred people. 

If NXT is going to start live on television on October 2nd it means WWE needs to promote both that major switch and the SDL to Fox move that Friday all at once.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

All Vince is doing is helping out AEW. He is training his audience to watch wrestling on Wednesdays. It is downright amazing how Kahn and co. got Vince to fall from this. There is ZERO doubt in my mind that they put it on Wednesdays knowing this would be the outcome. 

On top of all of that, viewer fatigue will be a factor for Smackdown, once the new wears off on Fox. After wrestlings flagship show, Raw, and the newly coined Wednesday Night Wars, will viewers even give a crap by Fridays? 

The Kahns should send Vince flowers, candy, and a thank you card.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> All Vince is doing is helping out AEW. He is training his audience to watch wrestling on Wednesdays. It is downright amazing how Kahn and co. got Vince to fall from this. There is ZERO doubt in my mind that they put it on Wednesdays knowing this would be the outcome.
> 
> On top of all of that, viewer fatigue will be a factor for Smackdown, once the new wears off on Fox. After wrestlings flagship show, Raw, and the newly coined Wednesday Night Wars, will viewers even give a crap by Fridays?
> 
> The Kahns should send Vince flowers, candy, and a thank you card.


Putting out a garbage product that no one watches anymore helps as well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Even if they throw on Main Roster guys, it DOESN'T MATTER. These guys aren't ratings movers AT ALL. No one is going to give a shit about Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Strowman, whoever on NXT. You are just diminishing any little star qualities they have by exposing them even more.

Unless they get Lesnar, Goldberg, Cena etc. it's not going to mean FUCK ALL. Do people on here actually think Johnny Gargano Vs. Seth Rollins is going to pull any sort of rating? You are bat shit INSANE if you think that's the case.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It means nothing really

The fans are rejecting their product with attendance and ratings

And their answer is MORE wrestling?!!

They should focus on making SD on Fridays the best show possible - now they split their focus and will over saturate their wrestlers

..... I also hear union rumblings - people saying ‘will the wrestlers now get more money’

This might end horrible for them


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW already has their vision and momentum on their side. Everything WWE doing these days seems reactionary and they're throwing shit at the wall hoping to make it stick.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't get it. Next is the C-Show, in a company where the A-Show (RAW) and even WrestleManias are rancid dogshit. Literally the worst wrestling programming in the history of the business, now well and truly fathoms below Thunder 2000. Why would anyone care about NXT?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

NXT with Vince on the controls is going to be WWECW. Say goodbye to 5* matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Can we just talk for a second that if..... IF .... Punk has signed for AEW like some of us believe

That this NXT move will go down as one of the dumbest calls in the history of wrestling


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

CM Punk isn't coming back to wrestling, and this NXT move will still go down as one of the dumbest calls in the history of wrestling.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

September 18th from 8pm-10pm seems to be the start date for NXT's move to USA.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TKO Wrestling said:


> All Vince is doing is helping out AEW. He is training his audience to watch wrestling on Wednesdays. It is downright amazing how Kahn and co. got Vince to fall from this. There is ZERO doubt in my mind that they put it on Wednesdays knowing this would be the outcome.
> 
> On top of all of that, viewer fatigue will be a factor for Smackdown, once the new wears off on Fox. After wrestlings flagship show, Raw, and the newly coined Wednesday Night Wars, will viewers even give a crap by Fridays?
> 
> The Kahns should send Vince flowers, candy, and a thank you card.


Fox is a much much bigger network than TNT or USA so SD should be number 1 show from now on.

Viewer fatigue is happening either way.

TNT would have decided on day not AEW. Remember all the talk was Tuesday first not Wednesday.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can we just talk for a second that if..... IF .... Punk has signed for AEW like some of us believe
> 
> That this NXT move will go down as one of the dumbest calls in the history of wrestling


NXT will be going from 1.2 million US homes to 90 million and they will be getting paid to air (probably decent sum if NBC outbid Fox) which wasn't happening before.

If it fails it just returns to network as before


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They can make all the moves in the world,but until they rebrand it wont work. The direction has been shit for 1o years and on. Hell even the visual aspect of wwe branding is dog shit.

Branding is everything


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I am fully in AEW'S corner. I view it like this. If nxt fails on usa network, they'll just go back to their safe space on the network. If AEW fails, they are extinct and vince's presentation of the business goes unchallenged. I am sick and tired of vince's vision so I am ALL IN on AEW. :mark


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm hearing rumors that Fox execs are kinda upset because when they bought the wwe rights for Smackdown, they were under the impression that they were going to be the wwe channel (*besides usa raw), similar to ufc/fox deal. Wwe would do alot of wwe/fox cross promoting. Now with them not getting nxt and their fs1 show will be pretty much another secondary recap show. USA is pretty much the wwe channel fans are used too.

Ratings are below average than what they thought they were getting.

I support all wrestling. I want everyone to do well....but wwe is looking so pathetic right now their just throwing stuff hoping it sticks.

A vince McMahon produced nxt is only going to dilute the nxt name and over saturate the other two wwe brands with cross Superstars.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163505834871185409


> "I think WWE is great but there's too much WWE as it is," Jericho said. "By adding another two hours, that really dilutes the product, it dilutes their mindset, it dilutes the focus. It's a reactionary move that's done by a guy who wants to start a war. We don't care if you want to start a war, that was never our intention. There's no war for us, we're just doing what we're doing. People there don't like that and they're reacting to it, and it just dilutes their own product.
> 
> "You remember in the 90s, Nitro would start at 7:57 and RAW started at 8:00, and the reason that we started early is because we wanted our pyro to be before theirs. Who gives a crap? What's the show like? Don't worry about what the other guys are doing, worry about your own stuff.
> 
> ...


(h/t to https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...ponds-to-wwe-putting-nxt-head-to-head-658627/ for transcription)


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Some people seem to be assuming AEW and WWE have the same fans when they don't. AEW has very little to no crossover with today's WWE fan base. The WWE fans who watch NXT will generally watch it regardless if AEW exists or not. 95% of the modern WWE crowd don't even know AEW exists. This "war" with AEW is all in Vince McMahon's head.

Like WCW and ECW did, AEW is creating a whole new fan base from scratch. We will see exactly how many people are actually supporting AEW come October.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’ll be interesting to see how NXT is presented. If it’s presented as proper pro-wrestling and doesn’t have the sort of shit like The Librarians, Marko Stunt or Orange Cassidy, it might actually end up _better_ than AEW. That is going to be problematic for them, because if they aren’t the best wrestling show on their given night, they are going to get real cold real fast. 

Seems unlikely, given that Vince is involved. It’s more likely we get a Marko Stunt vs. Hornswoggle segment than, say, Marko Stunt vs. Cesaro. But make no mistake about which is going to do better if the latter does occur. If we get weekly Takeovers-esque shows, AEW will be learning on DVR and their goes their edge of being priority programming over, say, three hours of B-show had there just been the Raw/SmackDown on FOX dynamic.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> It’ll be interesting to see how NXT is presented. If it’s presented as proper pro-wrestling and doesn’t have the sort of shit like The Librarians, Marko Stunt or Orange Cassidy, it might actually end up _better_ than AEW. That is going to be problematic for them, because if they aren’t the best wrestling show on their given night, they are going to get real cold real fast.
> 
> Seems unlikely, given that Vince is involved. It’s more likely we get a Marko Stunt vs. Hornswoggle segment than, say, Marko Stunt vs. Cesaro. But make no mistake about which is going to do better if the latter does occur. If we get weekly Takeovers-esque shows, AEW will be learning on DVR and their goes their edge of being priority programming over, say, three hours of B-show had there just been the Raw/SmackDown on FOX dynamic.


Aren't you exaggerating that portion of AEW?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

What the hell is he doing here. Tony Schiavone has signed with AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

headstar said:


> Some people seem to be assuming AEW and WWE have the same fans when they don't. AEW has very little to no crossover with today's WWE fan base. The WWE fans who watch NXT will generally watch it regardless if AEW exists or not. 95% of the modern WWE crowd don't even know AEW exists. This "war" with AEW is all in Vince McMahon's head.
> 
> Like WCW and ECW did, AEW is creating a whole new fan base from scratch. We will see exactly how many people are actually supporting AEW come October.


You’ve taken what Dave Meltzer deduced from his bad reading of analytics way too literally. I mean, Meltz did clear his throat on this, but to clarify:

Meltzer said there was little crossover between people who bought AEW PPVs and WWE PPVs. This is not surprising _at all_, given that WWE puts its PPVs on their OTT, which you can usually get for free, or at the worst for $10 a month.

The crossover between people with the WWE Network and ordering WWE PPVs is probably non-existent. That doesn’t mean they aren’t WWE fans. The crossover between people who ordered Double or Nothing and also have the WWE Network is probably way closer to 1:1 than you would like.

I just wanted to clear that up, because you have a lot of people who misrepresent statistics on here. Like that AEWMoxley who conflates AEW’s worldwide buys and accessibility across a variety of different platforms with different price tags and distributors with ECW’s presence on traditional PPV 20 years ago, and uses that to somehow project a popularity and awareness that just isn’t there.

It’s possible that when AEW airs on TNT, we’re going to get worldwide numbers of how many people watched from Meltz, and how that compares to WWE on USA, and we’re going to have to work out how many actually watched on a Turner platform.

There’s a lot of online excitement about AEW, which is cute, but make no mistake about it: These are the same people who play with beach balls at WrestleMania. AEW has the chance to go after fans that wouldn’t be caught dead at a WrestleMania, but they seem content playing to that crowd because lapsed fans “wouldn’t stick around anyway.” Yeah, not if you insult their intelligence like WWE has done constantly over two decades, and possibly even longer given your opinion of even old-school WWF (which wasn’t for everyone).

People have been talking like ~700,000 people would be a huge victory for AEW. I’ve always been way more optimistic about their chances of getting people who love wrestling but _fucking hate_ WWE in. 

There are about 2 million ex-WWE fans who float around whenever a big show on USA is promoted. There’s no reason you can’t get them. There are millions more potential (or lapsed) wrestling fans. We should be talking in terms of millions and not hundreds of thousands. It’s a shame.



Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > It’ll be interesting to see how NXT is presented. If it’s presented as proper pro-wrestling and doesn’t have the sort of shit like The Librarians, Marko Stunt or Orange Cassidy, it might actually end up _better_ than AEW. That is going to be problematic for them, because if they aren’t the best wrestling show on their given night, they are going to get real cold real fast.
> ...


How so? If you’re going to try and ignite Wednesday nights, you’re going to deal with people flicking if shit comes on the TV screen. I don’t get why people think that viewers are going to be patient and masochistic with their viewing when they can just go watch something good on YouTube or another channel.

Jericho can say they don’t want a war all they want. They are competing for entertainment hours with Vince McMahon and, really, all other forms of entertainment. That’s just the way it is. If people aren’t choosing you, then you’re going to stop being a choice. This “we don’t want a war” shtick has always been because they don’t want to look like TNA if they get smashed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It means NXT on USA will be the first casualty on the path towards AEW prowrestling domination.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> You’ve taken what Dave Meltzer deduced from his bad reading of analytics way too literally. I mean, Meltz did clear his throat on this, but to clarify:
> 
> Meltzer said there was little crossover between people who bought AEW PPVs and WWE PPVs. This is not surprising _at all_, given that WWE puts its PPVs on their OTT, which you can usually get for free, or at the worst for $10 a month.
> 
> ...


I meant the comedy aspect. You seem to think the roster is full of things people wont like or that are WWE lite, but there are only about three wrestlers that fit that mold. OC, Kiss and stunt, (maybe nakazawa but he can wrestle) Compared to an entire roster full of that in WWE. Aren't you therefore exaggerating the "Bad" portion of AEW? None of them are even going to be pushed that hard.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I doubt it'll do anything majorly.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > You’ve taken what Dave Meltzer deduced from his bad reading of analytics way too literally. I mean, Meltz did clear his throat on this, but to clarify:
> ...


It sets the tone. You can’t do ridiculous comedy that breaks your reality and then expect it to magically come back together because Jericho is scowling. It only plays for the most hardcore, obsessed and WWE-conditioned audience members.

It’s not even the “comedy.” It’s telling your viewers “this doesn’t matter.” It’s wasted motion, cannibalistic, inconsistent, and counterproductive to sending a single, consistent, sincere message. I don’t know how anyone can argue against this. Like, this isn’t an opinion thing. If you have a serious main event and then earlier in the night have a leprechaun fighting a butterfly, I don’t think it can be reasonably asserted they support a singular vision. It’s just not true, lol. 

If NXT doesn’t present *any* silly shit. I’m not talking about a good zinger in a promo or even a funny spot, but ridiculous shit — a guy fighting with soft kicks, for example — then the choice between the two products is going to be easy. And it’s a shame if WWE’s tertiary brand whoops you.

NXT will probably get silly though. In which case, it’s just going to be depressing for there to be a war between two shows splitting maybe two million viewers.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> It sets the tone. You can’t do ridiculous comedy that breaks your reality and then expect it to magically come back together because Jericho is scowling. It only plays for the most hardcore, obsessed and WWE-conditioned audience members.
> 
> It’s not even the “comedy.” It’s telling your viewers “this doesn’t matter.” It’s wasted motion, cannibalistic, inconsistent, and counterproductive to sending a single, consistent, sincere message. I don’t know how anyone can argue against this. Like, this isn’t an opinion thing. If you have a serious main event and then earlier in the night have a leprechaun fighting a butterfly, I don’t think it can be reasonably asserted they support a singular vision. It’s just not true, lol.
> 
> ...


I think you over estimate the focus the comedic aspect will have. Like I said, having one or two comedic wrestlers to break up the seriousness for a segment or two isnt a bad thing and would STILL be far and away a better product than WWE.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > It sets the tone. You can’t do ridiculous comedy that breaks your reality and then expect it to magically come back together because Jericho is scowling. It only plays for the most hardcore, obsessed and WWE-conditioned audience members.
> ...


I think you’re underestimating the damage focusing on counterproductive shit can do. 

Cornette’s latest omnibus is wonderfully timed (and no doubt deliberate). It’s him going back over WCW after Turner took over. He talks about how the cards suffered because even though you had matches like Steamboat vs. Funk and Luger vs. Windham, you also had The Ding Dongs and Ranger Ross on the card. Shows were performing at about 20-25% of what they were the year previous before Jim Herd took over.

At the end of part one, Corny actually says something like “this might be a cautionary tale.” You might not think of Cornette as the end-all, be-all authority on wrestling, but there’s no doubt that the more you make fans work to suspend their disbelief, the less your shows draw. 

You don’t need Ding Dongs. You just don’t. It’s like Cody Rhodes is nostalgic for his dad’s final days of booking, not remembering that it was chaos behind the scenes, and business was about to plummet fast.

We don’t need to be returning to the Herdian. There are plenty of lessons to learn from that period, but imitating WCW’s lower-card is not one of them.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> I think you’re underestimating the damage focusing on counterproductive shit can do.
> 
> Cornette’s latest omnibus is wonderfully timed (and no doubt deliberate). It’s him going back over WCW after Turner took over. He talks about how the cards suffered because even though you had matches like Steamboat vs. Funk and Luger vs. Windham, you also had The Ding Dongs and Ranger Ross on the card. Shows were performing at about 20-25% of what they were the year previous before Jim Herd took over.
> 
> ...


I just....No, Wood. I don't agree at all. I can't keep at this subject about Cornette. I just can't It's too draining at this point for me. .


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> I think you over estimate the focus the comedic aspect will have. Like I said, having one or two comedic wrestlers to break up the seriousness for a segment or two isnt a bad thing and would STILL be far and away a better product than WWE.


Comedy being presented with no rhyme or reason, and no storyline sense is bad comedy. I get the feeling that they'll present stuff like Orange Cassidy "as is" without it making any sense within the context of their own universe. This meta Young Buck insider innuendo shit only works for your cult following that watch stuff like BTE religiously, but looks pretty lowbrow and geeky to the new viewer looking to get into your product.


An Orange Cassidy-type character COULD work on their show, but it would almost have to be crafted in a way where they _lead_ up to him not wanting to wrestle on their show. As it stands now, a company priding themselves on presenting a "Sports-type feel" to their product just hired an average-looking dude who's gimmick is that he doesn't want to wrestle and acts like a complete goof in the ring. It not only goes against the company's mantra, but also screams 2nd rate crap that only appeal to someone with terribly low standards. It's exactly the type of shit that drove people away from the WWE in droves circa-mid 2000s.


Anyway, yeah. I agree that some amount of levity and comedy is GOOD on a weekly show because people want to be entertained, but if you're just throwing random / illogical crap out there just for the sake of having comedy, then you'll end up putting a stink on your presentation sooner rather than later.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> All Vince is doing is helping out AEW. He is training his audience to watch wrestling on Wednesdays. It is downright amazing how Kahn and co. got Vince to fall from this. There is ZERO doubt in my mind that they put it on Wednesdays knowing this would be the outcome.
> 
> On top of all of that, viewer fatigue will be a factor for Smackdown, once the new wears off on Fox. After wrestlings flagship show, Raw, and the newly coined Wednesday Night Wars, will viewers even give a crap by Fridays?
> 
> The Kahns should send Vince flowers, candy, and a thank you card.


What an excellent post. Vince putting his loyal base up there to TuneIn on Wednesdays will expose him eventually to all elite wrestling on TNT so that will be a dead move for him


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NXT staying in Full Sail and thus in front of a crowd of about 700(max) is a big mistake. October 2nd, the first direct head-to-head will have AEW in DC in front of 11,000 fans vs NXT in front of 700 fans. 

Also NXT was packaged as the rebel brand - it was always part of the WWE machine of course, but it gave wrestling fans enough of an alternative. Now it's being put up against a real disruptor start-up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > I think you’re underestimating the damage focusing on counterproductive shit can do.
> ...


He’s right though. You didn’t even read his comments properly and decided how you felt before it. No amount of you making stuff up is going to make his points less reasonable. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NXT staying in Full Sail and thus in front of a crowd of about 700(max) is a big mistake. October 2nd, the first direct head-to-head will have AEW in DC in front of 11,000 fans vs NXT in front of 700 fans.
> 
> Also NXT was packaged as the rebel brand - it was always part of the WWE machine of course, but it gave wrestling fans enough of an alternative. Now it's being put up against a real disruptor start-up.


I disagree. No one thinks WWE is tiny. It’s their third tier brand and they’re going to be able to play it off like they have the more rabid and grassroots fan base. If they were clever they would pass it off that way. There’s no guarantee with WWE, lol. 

And make no mistake about it, they are going to load up those shows. Meanwhile we’ll get Cody vs. Sammy Guevara on the other side.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> > The Wood said:
> ...


Yes it is an opinion thing. Why do you always act like your and Cornette's view on wrestling is fact when it is an opinion. Also a guy being lazy could be sold in kayfabe easily. Heck a lazy person is easier to buy then a fucking zombie who set his family on fire and can shoot lighting. If you don't like comedy fine but acting like your OPINION is fact is just a lie.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^

The main difference between Undertaker's gimmick and Orange Cassidy's is that one is a creative / imaginative fictional character that was conceptualized in an era full of colorful larger-than-life caricatures, and was performed to perfection by a threatening-looking wrestler that could go... while the other is a stupid gimmick from today's era, performed by someone that looks like my neighbor.


It's crazy to even compare.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Goddammit, the Orange Cassidy thread was closed for a reason. Can we put that discussion to rest please? This fucking forum.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

NXT would struggle against cable access ratings.

Not to mention people can get exposed to the ridiculousness that is Cole and Gorgonzola


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163505834871185409
> 
> 
> (h/t to https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...ponds-to-wwe-putting-nxt-head-to-head-658627/ for transcription)


Jericho: “This is a war. Even if you don’t want it to be, it just is. There hasn’t been any competition for WWE on a national basis for 20 years or more. I think this is something they didn’t really want, but it’s great for the fans and great for the guys. I think in the long run it’s going to make a difference because it gives people a choice. And it’s always good to have a choice.”

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cagesideseats.com/platform/amp/wwe/2019/5/16/18628297/chris-jericho-aew-vs-wwe-this-is-a-war

:brock4


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Makes sense that Jericho would change his tune after seeing how easily they've been outdrawing WWE. WWE is a bingo hall promotion for 360 out of the 365 days in the year. They aren't competition to AEW and pose no threat.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fearless Viper said:


> Jericho: “This is a war. Even if you don’t want it to be, it just is. There hasn’t been any competition for WWE on a national basis for 20 years or more. I think this is something they didn’t really want, but it’s great for the fans and great for the guys. I think in the long run it’s going to make a difference because it gives people a choice. And it’s always good to have a choice.”
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cagesideseats.com/platform/amp/wwe/2019/5/16/18628297/chris-jericho-aew-vs-wwe-this-is-a-war
> 
> :brock4


The problem is, if Vince has his way, there won’t be a choice. He’s pretty much made it clear by all his recent moves that he wants to be the only game in town and can’t stand the idea that there could be another viable alternative. Even though AEW put themselves on a separate night that would in no way interfere with WWE viewership, he’s doing everything in his power to limit AEW’s exposure. I’m sure if he didn’t already have the deal in place with Fox, he’d have moved Slackdown to Wednesday instead of NXT. 

I do understand the business driver behind this, which is to ward off any threats any way possible. But in this case, the fans are the ones who will lose out if only one is left standing. The only hope is that AEW is good enough that it starts out strongly and can keep enough of a significant core fan base that WWE can’t put much of a dent in.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It means it's an exciting time to be a wrestling fan because both companies will be competing for my eyeballs.

That said, up here in Canada we're waiting to hear about any TV deals from either WWE or AEW regarding their Wednesday night products.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

You know, I really thought as AEW was gaining a ton of steam, WWE would sharpen up, and fix a lot of their booking issues, and then you watch what they did on Smackdown with Kevin Owens, and I am just shocked. WWE will never create another star again.

AEW, with just a little bit of competence is going to obliterate NXT.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW vs NXT is going to be pretty close though I do think AEW is likely to win the ratings fight initially. But idk why some are trying to paint AEW like it's the underdog start up when it has billionaire backing


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> AEW, with just a little bit of competence is going to obliterate NXT.


They should, but you just never know because of WWE's established fan base. I'd love nothing more than for AEW to destroy NXT head-to-head, just to shove in Vince's face that he should have left well enough alone and just paid attention to improving his own product instead of trying to take eyes off the competition. But NXT already has a pretty loyal following, probably a lot of fans who are also sick of Raw and SD, a lot of the same fans that AEW would otherwise draw, so there's a good chance it's going to be pretty tight for awhile. 



RapShepard said:


> AEW vs NXT is going to be pretty close though I do think AEW is likely to win the ratings fight initially. But idk why some are trying to paint AEW like it's the underdog start up when it has billionaire backing


Simple, it's brand power. WWE has been around and is established as THE wrestling company. AEW has done an amazing job so far of drawing attention, as evidenced by event sales and ppv buys, but that's been against little to no competition. Head-to-head is a different story. All that backing is great, but fans know what they know, and are usually more comfortable with what they know. If AEW had to go against one of the main roster shows, they'd definitely be a heavy underdog. But going against NXT, with WWE's marketing behind it, I still have to say they're a moderate underdog, especially with NXT getting a bit of a head start. October 9th will be very telling. 

I could be wrong, and I hope I am, and every Wednesday turns out to be one ratings squash after another.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Whoever has the best booking will win. It always been that way .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They should, but you just never know because of WWE's established fan base. I'd love nothing more than for AEW to destroy NXT head-to-head, just to shove in Vince's face that he should have left well enough alone and just paid attention to improving his own product instead of trying to take eyes off the competition. But NXT already has a pretty loyal following, probably a lot of fans who are also sick of Raw and SD, a lot of the same fans that AEW would otherwise draw, so there's a good chance it's going to be pretty tight for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think NXT will slightly lose out just because it's the 3rd brand, is far from it's hype days, and WWE fatigue will be strong by Wednesday. AEW is still a lot on the wrestling plate of fans, but at least it's from a different provider.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> He’s right though. You didn’t even read his comments properly and decided how you felt before it. No amount of you making stuff up is going to make his points less reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not even about Sonny Kiss, its him in general


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

NXT going leave means the end of NXT. Vince is reportedly taking over the brand from HHH starting on their USA debut. So NXT is gonna end up just like Raw and Smackdown, and ratings will plummet.


If Vince keeps going like he's going, they are gonna lose their deal with Fox. And if that happens, there is definately gonna be some pissed off stockholders. Maybe someone will actually have the balls to try to remove Vince as Chairman and CEO if it happens. But since he has majority control, it would take someone taking him to court, and convincing a judge that he abuses his majority control in ways which harms other investors, and get an injunction that strips him of voting rights.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Daggdag said:


> NXT going leave means the end of NXT. Vince is reportedly taking over the brand from HHH starting on their USA debut. So NXT is gonna end up just like Raw and Smackdown, and ratings will plummet.
> 
> 
> If Vince keeps going like he's going, they are gonna lose their deal with Fox. And if that happens, there is definately gonna be some pissed off stockholders. Maybe someone will actually have the balls to try to remove Vince as Chairman and CEO if it happens. But since he has majority control, it would take someone taking him to court, and convincing a judge that he abuses his majority control in ways which harms other investors, and get an injunction that strips him of voting rights.


Why would a stockholder be upset that WWE is getting an extra $50M per year in TV revenue for NXT?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Beatles123 said:
> ...


The Undertaker is fucking stupid too. Why does every bit of criticism that AEW receives need to be linked to WWE? It’s possible to be critical of two things. And those things are the things people are sick of it.

And no, it is not an opinion that things that have exposed the business have killed that business. You can tell me that Jackass is the greatest film of all-time, but there is no metric with which to support your point. 

The word “opinion” is thrown around way too much by people who don’t want to deal with realities. The reality is that Orange Cassidy isn’t realistic. The realism of that situation is that most people think this is _fucking stupid_. 



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Goddammit, the Orange Cassidy thread was closed for a reason. Can we put that discussion to rest please? This fucking forum.


Why? AEW signed the guy. Why can’t we discuss those signings? That is ridiculous. Thank AEW if you don’t like the discourse. Just like you can thank WWE when they get criticism. 



Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > He’s right though. You didn’t even read his comments properly and decided how you felt before it. No amount of you making stuff up is going to make his points less reasonable.
> ...


Okay, well, die mad about it. His opinion is much more informed than yours is. 



Saintpat said:


> Daggdag said:
> 
> 
> > NXT going leave means the end of NXT. Vince is reportedly taking over the brand from HHH starting on their USA debut. So NXT is gonna end up just like Raw and Smackdown, and ratings will plummet.
> ...


Because there are quite a few people on these forums that are, frankly, delusional. They actually think that NXT being profitable is a bad thing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

People who think their opinion is fact and their way of doing things is the only way of doing things are exactly what is wrong with the world. Jim Cornette regularly proves on twitter why he is not worth listening too.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> The thing with the Monday night wars, is most wrestling fans were watching BOTH shows.
> 
> Its just a matter of which shows people will watch more of live.
> 
> ...


AEW is not stupid, they know NFL and other top tv show will destroy their ratings hand over fist and their business. It was a smart business move to Wednesdays where casual wrestling fans can watch.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: What does it mean for AEW now that NXT are going 2 hours live on FS1?*



PresidentGasman said:


> Lets be realistic here, WWE wont be able to kill AEW other than downright buying it off Sahdid Khans Hands, WWE is a sinking ship and every Wrestling Promoter on the planet knows this, its gonna be a massive race between a lot of these companies but espically NJPW and AEW to buy out contracts,titles, other rights to their brand once the Vince Product falls.


The same WCW marks would say the same if this forum. WWE is not a fly by night wrestling promotion. Khan can't even put a championship football team so how is he going to defeat a time tested wrestling promotion. It is a matter of time before AEW becomes the next TNA, ECW, but I won't mention WCW because it was a real threat. AEW is really an afterthought.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Naaa, NXT won't really be any competition. That is just Vince being desperate.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> People who think their opinion is fact and their way of doing things is the only way of doing things are exactly what is wrong with the world. Jim Cornette regularly proves on twitter why he is not worth listening too.


An opinion is a subjective viewpoint you have. "I like ice-cream" is an opinion. "Ice-cream is healthy for you" is contrary to evidence. It is not an opinion. If you like Orange Cassidy -- that is an opinion. Saying that Orange Cassidy is a serious wrestler is not an opinion. He puts his hands into his pockets for a fight. _No one_ does that and it undercuts the reality of things. That is not debatable. You can _like_ it or _dislike_ it as an opinion, but it goes against everything we know about how wrestling promotion has always worked. This is _not_ an opinion. 

People cannot be this dense. What is wrong with the world are people who think that facts are opinions. It's no wonder Cornette compared you people to Trump supporters. You will literally deny science and history because it makes you feel icky about your opinion. The only smokescreen you have is to call everything an opinion. 

Cornette is right on the money when it comes to talking sense about wrestling. Dismissing him because of, what, Twitter? Okay, that's your prerogative, but you sound like one of those old fucks who won't listen to someone who swears because they feel it somehow changes the logical basis of their argument. And Cornette's opinion is obviously respected, to some degree, by Tony Khan, who is running this operation. Not enough to stay away from the reality-breaking stuff, but I'm starting to think there are two camps in AEW.



Upstart474 said:


> AEW is not stupid, they know NFL and other top tv show will destroy their ratings hand over fist and their business. It was a smart business move to Wednesdays where casual wrestling fans can watch.


Wednesday is a good night for them. WWE was going to go against them whenever they ran. There are no casual fans of wrestling anymore, and Cody has outright said that they're not going to go after them because they don't consider them real fans or whatever. Apparently you need to be an obsessed masochist to count. This shit is going to be niche as fuck. And the thing is, if Vince starts playing pro-wrestling for even a few weeks, like he actually did in the Attitude era with Steve Austin, AEW will be fuuuuuuuucked. _No one_ is watching Orange Cassidy vs. Tommy Dreamer over two actual wrestlers wrestling. It could be any two, but put Zayn vs. Nakamura against that. _No one_ is watching Cody vs. Sammy Guevara over that.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> Why would a stockholder be upset that WWE is getting an extra $50M per year in TV revenue for NXT?


You think NBC will want to pay that if Vince takes over and fucks the ratings like he did with Raw and Smackdown? Fox is already considering pulling out of their Smackdown tv deal, because of low viewership and ratings. NXT is popular because it's NOT ran like a WWE brand. It's ran like a "super indie" promotion. If WWE makes it a main stream brand, and Vince takes over running it, which is what he plans to do, ratings are likely going to collapse.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> The Undertaker is fucking stupid too. Why does every bit of criticism that AEW receives need to be linked to WWE? It’s possible to be critical of two things. And those things are the things people are sick of it.
> 
> And no, it is not an opinion that things that have exposed the business have killed that business. You can tell me that Jackass is the greatest film of all-time, but there is no metric with which to support your point.
> 
> ...


Me, die mad? The only one seeming annoyed at this conversation seems to be you and I don't know why. :taker


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

The Wood said:


> The Undertaker is fucking stupid too. Why does every bit of criticism that AEW receives need to be linked to WWE? It’s possible to be critical of two things. And those things are the things people are sick of it.
> 
> And no, it is not an opinion that things that have exposed the business have killed that business. You can tell me that Jackass is the greatest film of all-time, but there is no metric with which to support your point.
> 
> ...


And you think NXT being taken over by Vince will make it profitable? 

And that's what's going to happen. WWE controls 100% of all WWE main stream brands. HHH was allowed control over NXT only because Vince didn't considered it to be important enough for him to run himself. But if NXT is gonna be brough up as an official third brand, then Vince will take over. He's already scheduled to be in control for their USA debut, and just like Raw and Smackdown, NXT will likely see low ratings under Vince's control. 

They can barely get sponsors as is, which is why their tv deals are so important. And Fox is already considering dropping their deal for Smackdown. And Raw gets even lower ratings than Smackdown. Do you think USA is gonna want to keep paying for shows which can't attrack sponsors?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > People who think their opinion is fact and their way of doing things is the only way of doing things are exactly what is wrong with the world. Jim Cornette regularly proves on twitter why he is not worth listening too.
> ...


I don't hate cornette cause he swears. One of my favourite wrestlers is Jimmy fucking havoc ffs so what a dumb argument. No I hate cornette cause he is cunt who thinks wrestling has to be his way or it ain't wrestling. No it fucking does not. Also comparing me to trump supporters? If anything cornette is like them due to his anger and hatred. ( I know he hates trump btw).

You and cornette are off the opinion that wrestling has to be serious and 100% realistic all the time. That is an opinion. Also if you haven't seen lazy people in real life I have questions. Like I said you clearly hate aew so don't watch. Watch what you enjoy like mlw etc.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> And you think NXT being taken over by Vince will make it profitable?
> 
> And that's what's going to happen. WWE controls 100% of all WWE main stream brands. HHH was allowed control over NXT only because Vince didn't considered it to be important enough for him to run himself. But if NXT is gonna be brough up as an official third brand, then Vince will take over. He's already scheduled to be in control for their USA debut, and just like Raw and Smackdown, NXT will likely see low ratings under Vince's control.
> 
> They can barely get sponsors as is, which is why their tv deals are so important. And Fox is already considering dropping their deal for Smackdown. And Raw gets even lower ratings than Smackdown. Do you think USA is gonna want to keep paying for shows which can't attrack sponsors?




Raw and Smackdown are both among the highest viewed programs on USA and there is no legitimate news source saying anything about Fox not wanting Smackdown anymore. Your entire post is bullshit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

TAC41 said:


> Raw and Smackdown are both among the highest viewed programs on USA and there is no legitimate news source saying anything about Fox not wanting Smackdown anymore. Your entire post is bullshit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/usa-network-tv-show-ratings-33445/


Raw isn't even in their top 10, and some shows in their top who get barely 500,000 viewers.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The very idea of the shows going "Head To Head" is NONSENSE.

Them being on at the same time means nothing in the days of On Demand, Catch-Up, DVR and every other way to watch something other than literally when it's on. I mean, does anyone watch WWE RAW or SDL actually live these days? If so, WHY?

Get it recorded and skip the ads - as well as the bullshit that makes up half the show - THAT is how to consume WWE.

People are pushing this as a new "Wednesday Night War", but really it's a load of rubbish. People that don't want to watch an additional 4 hours of wrestling will likely choose one to watch, but not because they're on at the same time! It'll be purely based on the fact that there is already TOO MUCH wrestling to get through every week.

Personally, I don't even know when or where the AEW show OR NXT will be on for me, in the UK. But I won't be watching either live.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Death Rider said:


> Also if you haven't seen lazy people in real life I have questions.


Why would a "lazy" person even show up for a fight to begin with? Let alone get booked?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Also if you haven't seen lazy people in real life I have questions.
> ...


Still has bills to pay. Also could be talented when he tries. For example see his David Starr match on YouTube.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Daggdag said:


> You think NBC will want to pay that if Vince takes over and fucks the ratings like he did with Raw and Smackdown? Fox is already considering pulling out of their Smackdown tv deal, because of low viewership and ratings. NXT is popular because it's NOT ran like a WWE brand. It's ran like a "super indie" promotion. If WWE makes it a main stream brand, and Vince takes over running it, which is what he plans to do, ratings are likely going to collapse.


What ratings? NXT isn’t on TV yet — the ‘ratings’ are however many people watch it on the Network.

WWE has contracts for programming. Actually Raw and SD ratings have been trending up or holding steady ... and look at TV ratings as a whole: people are cutting cords and they’re down, it’s not like everyone’s ratings are soaring and WWE’s are tanking. It’s an industry trend, which is why networks are willing to pay WWE $250M a year for programming that gives them steady viewership two (and soon three) nights a week.

Those contracts are binding, btw. They don’t get to change their minds midstream. They went into agreement to add NXT and offered to pay for it.

Do you think AEW is immune, btw? What happens if their ratings don’t deliver? In what way are they in a different boat?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Daggdag said:


> Saintpat said:
> 
> 
> > Why would a stockholder be upset that WWE is getting an extra $50M per year in TV revenue for NXT?
> ...


NXT is not more popular than Raw or SmackDown, lol. They don’t release numbers for the show, but given we know what Raw and SmackDown get and we know how many Network subscribers there are, we can safely say that Raw and SmackDown are several _times_ more popular than NXT. 



Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > The Undertaker is fucking stupid too. Why does every bit of criticism that AEW receives need to be linked to WWE? It’s possible to be critical of two things. And those things are the things people are sick of it.
> ...


You’re the one that just said you can’t handle a guy’s informed commentary on a subject. 



Death Rider said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


He thinks wrestling needs to make sense if it’s going to draw. He’s right. That ain’t an opinion. You will see. AEW will either lose the silly shit or they will begin to dry up after the honeymoon period with the hardcore fans. 

I don’t hate AEW. Wtf? Stop projecting. Why is it that whenever someone criticizes AEW, someone has to make up a whole bunch of shit about them. I was extremely optimistic about AEW since the announcement. I have needed an alternative wrestling product for years and years. I have predicted wonderful things about their TV deal and early success. I can just see the mistakes they are making that are going to cost them down the line. And cost us fans that fucking need this. 

So I will still prefer MLW and keep dreaming of an alternative to the wacky world of sports entertainment. But it doesn’t mean I’m not fucking heartbroken about this. 



greasykid1 said:


> The very idea of the shows going "Head To Head" is NONSENSE.
> 
> Them being on at the same time means nothing in the days of On Demand, Catch-Up, DVR and every other way to watch something other than literally when it's on. I mean, does anyone watch WWE RAW or SDL actually live these days? If so, WHY?
> 
> ...


Not really. That data is all recorded and it is all useful to advertisers and perception — not only with fans, but with people offering TV deals and looking for valuable live entertainment. 

If one of the shows isn’t priority programming for people, then it’s going to fade and change how that show is perceived. 



KYRA BATARA said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Also if you haven't seen lazy people in real life I have questions.
> ...


Some sense! I can’t believe people are trying to head canon this dude into making sense.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

greasykid1 said:


> The very idea of the shows going "Head To Head" is NONSENSE.
> 
> Them being on at the same time means nothing in the days of On Demand, Catch-Up, DVR and every other way to watch something other than literally when it's on. I mean, does anyone watch WWE RAW or SDL actually live these days? If so, WHY?
> 
> ...


I have realised over the years that there are a lot of fans who like to crap on Attitude Era and WCW because they didnt watch it at the time but secretly they want to experience a war between 2 companies like that. so this is a big thing to them while to a lot of fans like me its no big deal.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Schwartzxz said:


> I have realised over the years that there are a lot of fans who like to crap on Attitude Era and WCW because they didnt watch it at the time but secretly they want to experience a war between 2 companies like that. so this is a big thing to them while to a lot of fans like me its no big deal.


Yeah. The "war" with WCW was really not all that while it was happening. WWE like to talk it up as though it's some massive thing - and behind the scenes, I'm sure it was serious business - but I was watching both at the time and it really just felt like a lot of hot air and childishness.

As I said before, the way that we consume TV has changed completely. TV channels and advertisers still think that they are massively important, and they're still throwing money around amongst themselved based on perceived good & bad numbers. But when it comes to it, timeslots and TV channels don't matter even a tiny bit anymore.

As much as the advertisers refuse to admit it. It's just a bunch of suits trying to out maneuver each other, while the viewers carry on with their DVR, SkyQ, YouTube, illegal streams and another 10 ways they watch stuff that I can't be bothered to list.

The bottom line is, people that want to watch both, will watch both. Who gives a shit what order they watch them in? Especially when they're watching NEITHER live - and purposefully ignoring the adverts, like I do?


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> https://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/usa-network-tv-show-ratings-33445/
> 
> 
> Raw isn't even in their top 10, and some shows in their top who get barely 500,000 viewers.




Lmao, I’m guessing you used your last two brain cells to do a google search for that link and didn’t have any left over to actually read it. Raw isn’t even listed as a TV show included in that list. Raw draws anywhere between 2.5-3.5 million viewers each hour, effectively tripling the weekly viewers of their next biggest non-WWE show for three hours straight as opposed to one. 

I’d say quit posting while you’re ahead but you’ve already made your intelligence level pretty clear. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

greasykid1 said:


> The very idea of the shows going "Head To Head" is NONSENSE.
> 
> Them being on at the same time means nothing in the days of On Demand, Catch-Up, DVR and every other way to watch something other than literally when it's on. I mean, does anyone watch WWE RAW or SDL actually live these days? If so, WHY?
> 
> ...


Lots of people still watch raw and sd live as it airs. In the states it's about 80-85% live viewing and 15-20% DVR. Obviously some just watch clips on YouTube or the slimmed down version on Hulu.

But WWE aren't getting these big tv deals if nobody watches live. This past week raw was most watched show on cable in 18-49 demo https://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/weekly-ratings/cable-top-25-aug-12-18-2019/


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol if anything this will help AEW.

AEW did not want to compete. Now there's potential that these casual fans who tune into NXT will flick through channels during ad breaks and find AEW. Might be worth restructuring ad breaks so that they don't clash with USA ad breaks.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Why? AEW signed the guy. Why can’t we discuss those signings? That is ridiculous. Thank AEW if you don’t like the discourse. Just like you can thank WWE when they get criticism.


Because you’re not discussing it any more. Everybody’s made their case one way or the other. Now you’re just taking every possible opportunity to bitch about it. And bitch. And bitch. And bitch. 



And bitch. 


It’s grown quite fucking tiresome.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> Lol if anything this will help AEW.
> 
> AEW did not want to compete. Now there's potential that these casual fans who tune into NXT will flick through channels during ad breaks and find AEW. Might be worth restructuring ad breaks so that they don't clash with USA ad breaks.


No casual fan watches NXT.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Soul Rex said:


> optikk sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Lol if anything this will help AEW.
> ...


not right now no. But by putting it on USA at prime time, they are inviting casuals to the show. And don’t even think that won’t be the case. I wouldn’t be surprised to see Roman Reigns on NXT.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Soul Rex said:
> 
> 
> > optikk sucks said:
> ...


It does bring up the interesting point of what happens if NXT is a runaway success? At that point it has to cease being the feeder, minor league promotion for WWE and becomes a legitimate third brand. And if it is an overwhelming success, it also demands that it is treated with parity to RAWnajd Smackdown. That means ten wrestlers from NXT in the Royal rumble, and consideration to an Adam Cole main event of WrestleMania.

Imagine Roman Reigns wins the Royal Rumble, and chooses to face Adam Cole for the NXT title at WM? It sounds silly now, but if NXT isn’t drawing 3M weekly viewers in January, it’s possible.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

*Made by yours truly








*​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

Damn that's awesome!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

We're gonna get a lot of these fanarts, huh?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

That is awesome! A+ stuff


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

Lookin good!

I still laugh that they moved NXT to TV. I thought they weren't worried about AEW lol?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Very cool poster, aew logo looks very sharp in white


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not bad looks nice.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

Article on Deadspin:



> *With NXT Moving To USA Network, WWE's Wednesday Night War With AEW Is Officially On*
> _by David Bixenspan_
> 
> 
> ...


https://deadspin.com/with-nxt-moving-to-usa-network-wwes-wednesday-night-wa-1837486293/amp


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

I’ve never seen such a large company this shook over a start up. 

This will be studied in business courses for centuries.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

A one hour WWE network show becomes a two hour television show. WWE looks foolish making this argument. Raw is on Mondays, SDL moved to Fridays. TNT has NBA on Tuesdays, NFL has Thursday Night games.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

It's disingenuous and a classic WWE tactic to smear AEW's move. They did the same thing to WCW Nitro, too but at least it was justified then because WCW actually made the move to go to Mondays to directly compete with them. This is different. 

Noone argues that NXT was on Wednesdays first. However, WWE knows damn well when AEW made the move to do Wednesdays on TNT (due to NBA programming primarily on Tuesdays and Thursdays) that the plan was to make NXT a live two hour show to compete against them. 

WWE is actually trying to convince people that NXT on the WWE Network versus AEW on TNT originally was a way to counterprogram? :maury


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

For WWE not afraid of a "Pissant" company they sure do get all defensive about another show existing.

Fact of the matter is Wednesday was the only night viable for AEW on TNT, Tuesday and Thursdays are NBA and Monday & Friday are Raw and Smackdown.

WWE is the one literally making NXT live, adding a extra hour and putting it on the USA network


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

as if AEW need to reinvent themselves already


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



> series on the same day/time as it has been on for nearly five years


It became available to stream vs live tv... yeah no difference at all. WWE people are embarrassing themselves now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

One a 24 hour delay? I'll watch AEW live then and hit NXT on the network the next night. Man... if 205 live sticks around and on Tuesday, that will be a five day wrestlefest.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

Everyone knows why you did it. Only deluisonal people think it is not a response to AEW.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A one hour WWE network show becomes a two hour television show. WWE looks foolish making this argument. Raw is on Mondays, SDL moved to Fridays. TNT has NBA on Tuesdays, NFL has Thursday Night games.



Not necessarily.


There's not much room for character development on a 1-hour show. It kinda worked on the Network because they'd pre-tape the shows far in advance.


USA might've been the ones to demand an expanded format. They DID ask for an extra hour of RAW, and WWE didn't say no because it's a significant bump in $$$


NXT has been on Wednesday nights far before AEW was even a thing, so it's not outside the realm of possibility that the move was coincidental. I'm not saying that it is or isn't, but it's possible that it is.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

I don't think that AEW did any Counter-Programming. It was put on Wednesday to not interfere with their current programming. ( NBA and NFL ) I believe.

Why, out of nowhere, WWE decide to put NXT on live television like 2 weeks before AEW starts.

anyway, it's awesome to live that kind of thing as a wrestling fan in 2019. We needed this.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

Good job on the poster.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> 
> There's not much room for character development on a 1-hour show. It kinda worked on the Network because they'd pre-tape the shows far in advance.
> ...


The context of the argument is still wrong. Nobody is arguing that NXT was there first. It has been well established that NXT have made a fanbase being on Wednesday. It's the move of going to USA for two hours LIVE weekly that people are arguing as AEW goes on TNT live for two hours. That's it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



WINNING said:


> The context of the argument is still wrong. Nobody is arguing that NXT was there first. It has been well established that NXT have made a fanbase being on Wednesday. It's the move of going to USA for two hours LIVE weekly that people are arguing as AEW goes on TNT live for two hours. That's it.


The context of the argument is that it's move to USA in that timeslot makes sense BECAUSE the brand was established on Wednesdays. It's understandible for USA to keep it on the same night that NXT fans historically tuned in to watch.

The move to 2 hours could be a simple case of USA demanding it, like they asked for an extra hour on RAW.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

Love it. Bring on the war!


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

LMAO what war


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

It's sad some people actually believe WWE PR spin. If AEW went to Tuesday. They would say oh WWE already bad programming on USA on Tuesday. NXT is just replacing Smackdown. Only idiots buy WWE PR spin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

Again, I don't care as much about the Wednesday Night War anyway (AEW is going to be my preference, at least early on, sorry). 

I'm just worried that these changes will kill the charm of NXT and what made it so enjoyable in the first place.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



KYRA BATARA said:


> The context of the argument is that it's move to USA in that timeslot makes sense BECAUSE the brand was established on Wednesdays. It's understandible for USA to keep it on the same night that NXT fans historically tuned in to watch.
> 
> The move to 2 hours could be a simple case of USA demanding it, like they asked for an extra hour on RAW.


Still wrong. Nobody is saying that the move in terms of business for WWE was a bad move but the intention as to why they are doing the move as AEW heads to TNT on Wednesdays is deliberate. Period. Otherwise, what's stopping them from moving to SD's soon to be old SD timeslot on Tuesdays?

Come on, let's not be oblivious here.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



WINNING said:


> Still wrong. Nobody is saying that the move in terms of business for WWE was a bad move but the intention as to why they are doing the move as AEW heads to TNT on Wednesdays is deliberate. Period. Otherwise, what's stopping them from moving to SD's soon to be old SD timeslot on Tuesdays?
> 
> Come on, let's not be oblivious here.



Now you're just strawmanning.


If you actually read my original post, you'd notice how I said that it was POSSIBLE of it being concidental because of X,Y,Z. My entire point was that there is sense to them moving in that timeslot even without the existence of AEW. The fuck do I know about the underlying intention? That's all just speculation.


Why not move Tuesday? I don't know, maybe because NXT's core audience was watching on Wednesdays? I seriously doubt that makes much of a difference to USA if they're not sacrificing an important show to slot NXT into.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Now you're just strawmanning.
> 
> 
> If you actually read my original post, you'd notice how I said that it was POSSIBLE of it being concidental because of X,Y,Z. My entire point was that there is sense to them moving in that timeslot even without the existence of AEW. The fuck do I know about the underlying intention? That's all just speculation.
> ...


Going to Tuesday would be way more effective as it's an established WWE wrestling night for a larger audience. It's not like that many people are watching NXT on the network, 2.1-2.2 million people are watching WWE wrestling on a Tuesday night on USA.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

Looks good. Bring on the Wednesday night wars. AEW will crush NXT in the ratings.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Going to Tuesday would be way more effective as it's an established WWE wrestling night for a larger audience. It's not like that many people are watching NXT on the network, 2.1-2.2 million people are watching WWE wrestling on a Tuesday night on USA.


That's a fair point.


Does anyone know what's replacing Smackdown on Tuesday? Maybe USA figured that out _before_ settling on the NXT deal. The move to FOX has been known for quite some time. 


They'll promote NXT on Wednesdays during SD anyway, and there is already an established fanbase accustomed to watching NXT on that night. (Granted that a move to Tuesday isn't possible for whatever reason).


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*

With Vince taking over NXT once it debuts on USA, I doubt AEW will have to even bother counter-programming it. Vince will destroy NXT just like he has Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Poster in honour of AEW vs NXT*

You're really talented man.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> NXT is not more popular than Raw or SmackDown, lol. They don’t release numbers for the show, but given we know what Raw and SmackDown get and we know how many Network subscribers there are, we can safely say that Raw and SmackDown are several _times_ more popular than NXT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not it at all. I will never de-platform Cornette.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: WWE Spokesman on NXT/AEW War: "Perhaps you’ll ask AEW about counter-programming NXT?"*



WINNING said:


> Still wrong. Nobody is saying that the move in terms of business for WWE was a bad move but the intention as to why they are doing the move as AEW heads to TNT on Wednesdays is deliberate. Period. Otherwise, what's stopping them from moving to SD's soon to be old SD timeslot on Tuesdays?
> 
> Come on, let's not be oblivious here.


This is a silly argument. They were always going to counter-program AEW, but they would have probably tried to get NXT monetized regardless. It's not a one or the other sort of deal.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

AEW's roster is too short. If Jericho gets injured, they are done. NXT has a big advantage. They can send anyone from RAW and SD to the brand. Even Lesnar or Taker can make an appearance if needed.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> AEW's roster is too short. If Jericho gets injured, they are done. NXT has a big advantage. They can send anyone from RAW and SD to the brand. Even Lesnar or Taker can make an appearance if needed.


Nah, the WWE guys outside of Lesnar, Taker, Cena are all over exposed, the Wild Card Rule did nothing for ratings. Them showing up in NXT is going to do fuck all.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> > AEW's roster is too short. If Jericho gets injured, they are done. NXT has a big advantage. They can send anyone from RAW and SD to the brand. Even Lesnar or Taker can make an appearance if needed.
> ...


Unless it leads to fresh matches in a fresh context. If they’re taping at Full Sail and they get Daniel Bryan, that annoying crowd is going to go bonkers. It’s completely different from the other two shows. 

Imagine: Daniel Bryan vs. Johnny Gargano. Bryan puts over Gargano like he just did for Murphy. Bryan and Rowan beat down Gargano after the match. Tommaso Ciampa runs down for the save. Boom. There’s a match, a moment, an angle, a return pop, and the set-up for your next step. 

Meanwhile, you’ll have two goofs shooshing each other, a fat kid yelling out to Jim Cornette and a guy who goes into a fight with his hands in his pockets on the other show. It will be TNA all over again.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Unless it leads to fresh matches in a fresh context. If they’re taping at Full Sail and they get Daniel Bryan, that annoying crowd is going to go bonkers. It’s completely different from the other two shows.
> 
> Imagine: Daniel Bryan vs. Johnny Gargano. Bryan puts over Gargano like he just did for Murphy. Bryan and Rowan beat down Gargano after the match. Tommaso Ciampa runs down for the save. Boom. There’s a match, a moment, an angle, a return pop, and the set-up for your next step.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’ll have two goofs shooshing each other, a fat kid yelling out to Jim Cornette and a guy who goes into a fight with his hands in his pockets on the other show. It will be TNA all over again.


LMAO. I can not wait for AEWs ratings to shut these WWE sheeps mouths.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW seems to be embracing the competition publicly at least and seems to be trying to egg on Vince to getting involved by claiming Wednesday Nights are the most important night for wrestling now because of the wrestling competition and thus both shows will be putting on must-see tv in an all out battle for viewers. Lure Vince into direct involvement and further over-expose the main roster wrestlers seems to be the strategy here. 

Can Vince accept losing in the ratings war? That will be the MSM story even if the WWE strategy was to just hurt AEW by pulling even just one viewer away from otherwise watching AEW. Mainstream folks are not going to understand what a "third brand" is, and if WWE then tries to defend itself by saying "NXT is our minor leagues" it will only further hurt the brand they've tried to talk up as becoming equal to Raw and SDL.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This will lift all boats because it means all wrestling fans will be tuning in on Wednesday nights. This makes Wednesday night the night for wrestling.

This is the beginning of the Wednesday Night Wars.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Unless it leads to fresh matches in a fresh context. If they’re taping at Full Sail and they get Daniel Bryan, that annoying crowd is going to go bonkers. It’s completely different from the other two shows.
> ...


Lol, WWE sheep? I’m not a fan of them right now. It doesn’t mean I need to blindly adore everything Anything Else Wrestling is doing though.

And that’s the wave they are riding right now. They’ve only done three shows, and they’ve been mixed bags. When that honeymoon period is over, they’re going to need to draw people on their merits. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW seems to be embracing the competition publicly at least and seems to be trying to egg on Vince to getting involved by claiming Wednesday Nights are the most important night for wrestling now because of the wrestling competition and thus both shows will be putting on must-see tv in an all out battle for viewers. Lure Vince into direct involvement and further over-expose the main roster wrestlers seems to be the strategy here.
> 
> Can Vince accept losing in the ratings war? That will be the MSM story even if the WWE strategy was to just hurt AEW by pulling even just one viewer away from otherwise watching AEW. Mainstream folks are not going to understand what a "third brand" is, and if WWE then tries to defend itself by saying "NXT is our minor leagues" it will only further hurt the brand they've tried to talk up as becoming equal to Raw and SDL.


The mainstream is not going to give a shit about AEW vs. NXT unless there’s a boom, which there won’t be, given they are both boutique products aimed at only niche fans. 

Everyone is assuming that AEW is going to beat NXT in the ratings, but if WWE’s third brand beats AEW, it is going to make them look so minor league. It might actually hurt their business, since perception is super-important right now. And if NXT puts on a better show to boot? Oof. 

AEW is going after the disenchanted WWE fan, so them getting million of viewers at a sustained rate with a WWE-sequel product is probably unlikely. So even if they beat NXT, they will be behind Raw and SmackDown in the ratings. 

All the outside media care about are the overall business metrics, and WWE will still have the top two highest rated shows, maybe three, and they’ll also be making $550 million a year off TV alone. 



Mister Sinister said:


> This will lift all boats because it means all wrestling fans will be tuning in on Wednesday nights. This makes Wednesday night the night for wrestling.
> 
> This is the beginning of the Wednesday Night Wars.


Only if people want to watch it. 2 million people might watch between the two shows. This whole thing could kill AEW and the hope for wrestling outside WWE dead too.


----------



## CdnDestroyer#8 (Jul 2, 2019)

We shall see. I'm not worried


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I won't deny it, I'm concerned. NXT is getting a two-week head start, and who knows what Vince will pull out of his ass to gain publicity and attract a bigger audience. NXT has WWE's whole roster to draw from. AEW has the curiosity factor, then a month after their next ppv to build up enough interest to keep a significant number of fans away from USA after NXT has already been on. I think AEW has the better product and much greater potential (and yes, that DOES include Nakazawa, Marko Stunt, Orange Cassidy, and anybody else you 'indy geek' haters like to shit on), but they need to get eyes on themselves and keep them there, which ain't gonna be easy. It's not impossible, but it won't be a cakewalk, either. 

AEW's diversity is what is going to differentiate them from every other promotion right now. It just remains to be seen how will it catches on.


----------

